# The Condescension of God / Theology for the sanctified



## KGP (Dec 22, 2014)

Stumbled across this today. Anybody familiar with either of these sites/publications? Any thoughts? I just saw it and haven't had the time to explore it. Cursory click through seemed like these could be two good web resources.

EDIT: Looked around a bit more before bedtime here, seems like there is some good perspectives and reminders regarding coming to and learning from God, but also seem to want it both ways (arminian/calvinist) when it comes to election/preservation. Again, really only skimmed through a few pages and two blog entries. I'll have to look more tomorrow if I have time.

EDIT 2: Deleted the links to the content after a cursory google search of the church and names behind the publications. (Church of Wells, Sean Morris) My initial readings impressed me but not the reviews. At one point they had a video on their site of Paul Washer, and I guess he's asked them to take it down because he doesn't agree with their practices/theology, and they've got a bit of a cult reputation going on according to google.

This whole thread could probably be deleted at this point...


----------

